# 1987 sentra distributor wiring



## luvinmycel (Apr 16, 2005)

I need to know what the 4 wires coming from the distributor on a 1987 sentra are for. They are Red, Green, Black (I'm guessing a ground) and White. The Chilton book we have only shows two wires coming from it and doesn't show colors.

Thanks
T


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I hate Chiltons books. I can get you a wiring diagram from my HAYNES book that might help you out. And while im at it...let me know if you need any other diagrams.


----------



## luvinmycel (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks man. That's the only one I need. My email is [email protected]


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I believe they had two distrubutors in 87 one for the i and one for the s engines so besure to get the right diagram for the engine you have. Why do you need to know what they are for?


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

In my modified 87 sentra us version:
There is a magnetic module inside the dist with 3 terminals labeled like this:
B Ignition 12V+
C Coil (negative terminal)
T Tach signal
And there is a wire that comes from a ground conector from the dist body

There is another module (optical) that came with the electronically 'aided' (impaired) carburator
I don't know about that one, it gets a crankshaft position signal too...


----------



## luvinmycel (Apr 16, 2005)

We need the wiring for the optical one. We are using a modified 87 Nissan Sentra dist. on an 87 Celica with a 92 MR2 engine to get a hall effect for my haltech setup.


----------



## mattlok (Apr 21, 2005)

Opposite side of harness. 
R/w - #16 of ECC harness
B - #14
R/L - #15
R/b ties in to ECC Relay line.


----------



## luvinmycel (Apr 16, 2005)

I need to know which wires are which at the distributor. I need to know what the red white black and green wires AT the distributor are labeled as...i.e. which one is the trigger wire, which is hot, etc. etc. Thanks.

Note: This Nissan distributor is being used on a Toyota Celica with a 3SGTE (MR2 Turbo) engine swap and a Haltech EMS. This is being done to creat a hall effect since my stock dizzy isn't set up for that. This is why I need to know which wires AT the Nissan dissy are which. We have wiring diagrams for the Nissan but none of them show the wiring color codes. Thanks.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

talk to your local nissan dealler they may be able to help you with that normally only shop manual will get that in detailed about the wirring


----------

